# Meet Beryl the Squirrel



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

She's around most of the day just filling her face


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I love watching them try to figure out a way to get to the food on our bird tables.
They can jump about 6 feet horizontally from a conifer we have, and they bounce up and down on a branch to give them extra leverage. Very clever animals but my wife hates them and says they are just tree rats


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

My wife adores them.
We're still amazed at how they integrate with the birds, they sit side by side eating together without any fear.

(By the way she has just tried to bat your fly off the screen )


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just hate the way they keep digging holes in my lawn, because they have the memory of a goldfish and can't remember where they buried their nuts. The wife thinks they need little sandcastle flags. :lol: 

tony


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Their was I blaming our badger :?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Ha! tree rats, how cute.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I love the squirrels too, but because we have quite a few, we were getting through our 14kg bags of bird food in no time, so we bought 2 of these squirrel busters and no squirrel has managed to feed from them yet. They still come in the garden to play and they clear up any seed or nuts the birds have dropped under the feeders. 
Lesley


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

In this area grey squirrels are the bad guys - We're all supporting the reds
tried to put a photo in here to show how cute they are but don't think I succeeded
:?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

They are cute, and such a close up is good going!

But not when they get in your loft! I'd love to know where they get the lead boots from!!

The biggest problem here is crows, they too are very ingenious, persistant and strong, and will wolf down food while everything I'd prefer to get some food looks on from a distance 

Jason


----------

